# Permits / Finding Locations



## soul dog (Jun 13, 2010)

I was wondering how do some photographers get these grungy locations (like construction sites, old buildings etc.) and fancy cars for there photo shoots?
Like for the locations do you always need a permit? Do they cost? 

Also how do they rent these cars? I was just thinking about going to a car show and networking maybe I could give them some photog work in exchange for a car or maybe cut down on their rental fee! LOL!

Anyway I'm talking about classic cars not sport cars.


----------



## ifi (Jun 13, 2010)

Not sure if we need a permit.

Just asking nicely works for me


----------



## KmH (Jun 13, 2010)

It depends where you want to shoot, and if you are shooting as an amateur or on a for pay (now or later) basis.

Both public parks and private property venues usually require the paid photographer present proof of business liability insurance, and secure permisson/permit to shoot in advance.

Some cites, like NYC, require a permit be obtained, though that is for more formal shoots with light stands, assistants, etc.

Some photographers risk law suits and jail time by foregoing the above on the assumption it's better to ask for forgiveness (ie, play stupid) than ask for permission.


----------



## skieur (Jun 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> It depends where you want to shoot, and if you are shooting as an amateur or on a for pay (now or later) basis.
> 
> Both public parks and private property venues usually require the paid photographer present proof of business liability insurance, and secure permisson/permit to shoot in advance.
> 
> ...


 
Somewhat misleading! Proof of business liability insurance and a permit is required more for a production with light stands, techs, models etc. than a shoot.

I would also say that there is nothing to sue about and jail time is equally impossible.

skieur


----------



## SilentShutter (Jun 16, 2010)

The car show idea is great.  A lot of times, those guys love having their car photographed and many of them have never had the opportunity to do a photoshoot.

Overall, just get consent from people (car owners and land owners), if it turns into anything more than just a "parking lot" shoot.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> ....Some photographers risk law suits and jail time by foregoing the above on the assumption it's better to ask for forgiveness (ie, play stupid) than ask for permission.


 


skieur said:


> Somewhat misleading! Proof of business liability insurance and a permit is required more for a production with light stands, techs, models etc. than a shoot.
> 
> I would also say that there is nothing to sue about and jail time is equally impossible.
> 
> skieur


Ok, but better safe than sorry.

Anyone can be sued for anything, but mostly risk of suit for injuries sustained by the client during a shoot (paid or not), which is why a COI for a paid shoot with the venue/goverment listed as an additional insured is so often required these days to secure a permit/permission.

In the case of a lost suit and not actually having business liability insurance, the photographer would be out of pocket court costs, attorney fees, and the damage award(s). The photographer could possibly find themselves a person of interest to the state sales & income tax people, the local business registration/licensing departments, and the Feds. The fines and penalties for getting caught flying under the radar can be substantial.

Jail time is a possibility for trespassing and other violations related to the trespass. It may only be misdemeanor offences and jail time may only be overnight, but photographers have been jailed for less.


----------



## skieur (Jun 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > ....Some photographers risk law suits and jail time by foregoing the above on the assumption it's better to ask for forgiveness (ie, play stupid) than ask for permission.
> ...


 
You are stretching the risk factor to the point of the ridiculous. A lawsuit can cost up to $50,000 to institute which means that it is not worth it to them unless there is a substantial chance of them winning.  Countersuing is an option for the photographer as well.  It is also possible to reduce risk further through contracts.  I have only been threatened once with a law suit.  My answer was to tell him, how I would go about countersuing him and why I would win.  Needless to say, he backed off.

As to sales and income tax people and business registration etc. it would be less than intelligent to *not* know those areas thoroughly and/or to leave yourself open to investigation or prosecution.

Jail time for trespassing is not possible unless it is compounded by utter stupidity such as causing a disturbance, assaulting a police officer, etc.

So, unless I was doing a fancy complex production, I would not ask permission and not seek a permit.

skieur


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 17, 2010)

skieur said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Both public parks and private property venues usually require the paid photographer present proof of business liability insurance, and secure permisson/permit to shoot in advance.
> ...



Well...  yeah...  somewhat.  I ALWAYS have permission in advance for private property.  And once, I was asked to show proof of liability insurance before getting the go-ahead.



skieur said:


> I would also say that there is nothing to sue about and jail time is equally impossible.



There's always something to sue about, but I agree no body's going to jail.  What's likely is having to explain yourself, in front of the client, and being asked to leave.


In any case, it's just common courtesy to ask in advance.  It's not so much whether you have the right to work in a particular place...  it's more IS it right to do so.

-Pete


----------



## ashworth121 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys,
I'm trying to find an abandoned quarry in the Derbyshire area for some great shots. I have seen images of such places but can't get hold of any real information or actual location details. 
Can anyone help me out?

Cheers


----------

